# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Testing Gear

## Flex-Appeal

is there any way that i can know if my gear is real or fake. besides posting pics for people to comment about.

----------


## michael tyson

I wish!

----------


## jixxxer

I just read about a freezer test?

----------


## PT

the freezer test is useless

----------


## Smart-tony

> the freezer test is useless


Bump.

----------


## whiteowl

i tracked down a lab with the net and when i called they said they do not do individual tests.

----------

